# Can I borrow and HOB Filter



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

I need to set up another QT tank, anyone have an HOB filter that i can borrow for a few weeks. 

I need it for a 20G tank.

Thanks.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

I've got an AC110 if you'd like that 
A bit big but all yours if you want to borrow 
I'm at a family function tonight but I can drop it off tomorrow 

I also have a 15 gallon tank available if you need 
Let me know


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

I picked up one for the same reason from Finatics. Mike was having a sale on HOBs. Dixie Rd, just South of Canada Corals on West Side.


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Thank you all for your help, with in an hour i had an extra tank, heater, filter and medication. You know who you are that helped and thank you to each and every one of you, and to those who made the offers.

Ich sucks a big fat you know what, but it does help when you have good friends to count on. Now to catch my fish or cleaner wrasse and diet it is. Wish me luck, good thing i'm not flying this week.


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

sorry to hear this dude, wish you luck


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Best wishes for speedy recovery to all


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Thx all. I'll figure out a way of fixing this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svc123 (Feb 5, 2012)

Do you have a UV sterilizer on your display tank? I don't run it all the time but what I usually do is turn it on when I see the first sign of parasite. I lost all my fish the first time my tank got infected and I learned my lesson.

It won't prevent ick but it can prevent the spread when the ick falls off the fish into the water. You really don't need anything fancy and you need to follow the flow rates carefully. 

I have the Corallife 36W and it works really well.


----------

